# EXOTEK Premium Slim-Fit Folio Cover Case Review



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm back again to write a review on yet another case I just received. This time around I'll be giving you my thoughts on the EXOTEK Premier slim-fit Cover Case.

I will be comparing this case to my previously reviewed case; the KAYS case ( http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...sories/192627-kays-case-review-nexus-7-a.html )

The quality of the EXOTEK is leaps and bounds better than the KAYS. Not only the construction of the case itself, but it is also much more thought out feature wise. All of my grips with the KAYS have been answered.

For one...I love the little fingers that hold the tablet in place in oppose to the slide in of the KAYS, Mainly because I have full access to the tablet screen now. I was difficult at times to pull down the menu or get to the left and right sides of the tablet because the KAYS case came right the edge of the screen.

The EXOTEK only holds the corners and might I say quite firmly.

20120802_171745 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

The closing "mechanism" is great as well. There is a very solid lip that comes right over and locks the tablet in securely.

20120802_170154(1) by doqfastlane, on Flickr

The inside of the cover is a beautiful microfiber lining. There are also 2 stand positions for landscape viewing

20120802_170132 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

20120802_170233 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

20120802_170244 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

All of the ports and button are very easily accessible. Also, the magnetic smart cover is in place and works like a dream. The case itself is very slim. I would say about half the thickness of the KAYS case.

Overall I am extremely pleased with this case. It will definitely be my daily for the time being until something better possibly comes out.

Here is a link to the EXOTEK case on Amazon ( Amazon.com: EXOTEK Premium Slim-Fit Folio Cover Case With Multi-Angle Stand For Google Nexus 7 Tablet (With Automatic Sleep/Wake Function) (Black): Computers & Accessories ) At $6.95 it is an absolute steal IMO.

Happy shopping.


----------



## JNM (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, your review here got me to order this one instead of another that was extremely similar. Thanks for saving me about $10 as well as for posting good photos. People underestimate how much a good photograph helps when looking for something online. No need for perfection, just enough to get a good idea, and you made it work. Thanks again.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't want to presume but is that a magnet on the inside of the cover for sleep/awake?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

JNM said:


> Well, your review here got me to order this one instead of another that was extremely similar. Thanks for saving me about $10 as well as for posting good photos. People underestimate how much a good photograph helps when looking for something online. No need for perfection, just enough to get a good idea, and you made it work. Thanks again.


agreed, your pictures really sold it - if I'd seen this review earlier I woulda just bought this instead of the TPU case + screen protector I did buy!


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 3, 2012)

Just ordered mine. Amazon is having a sale on it for less than $7! It was about $10 after shipping.


----------



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Could you post a shot of the side with the power and volume rocker. I bought a case and it has been a real annoyance to reach the buttons. I hate that they put buttons underneath. But this case looks promising for that issue.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I did. It's the second picture.

SGS3 production


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

The only thing about this cover that bugs me is when you fold the cover all the way back around to hold it, the magnet will set off the wake/lock function when you don't want it to. Not sure if there is a fix for that.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine showed on Tuesday and I love it so far!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I really like it. It's just that one quirk, and it doesn't always happen, just once and a while.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^ Your case is defective. Email them and let them know that the magnet is too strong.

They sent me an additional case without even asking. I'm very pleased with this case and the company.

I haz no sig


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww, it's out of stock.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Aww, it's out of stock.


Ya, I was about to order one too :-( Anyone find one elsewhere?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Just found this Poetic case. I have a similar poetic case for my HP Touchpad and love it. I'll post back once I get it to let you guys know how I like it if anyone cares 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008IEGS9W?m=A29LLD0WGS56WE

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Great review! I might also suggest this case. I bought it and absolutely love it. Worth taking a look at.

http://www.amazon.com/BLUREX-Multi-Angle-Automatic-Function-Version/dp/B008D2Q8RG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1344574221&sr=8-7&keywords=nexus+7+case

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## adrman (Jun 11, 2012)

The one I received doesn't have a magnet. Given the price, I'm not going to bother to return it, but will email the company and see if they make good.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

Just ordered the poetic case from Amazon, although I was 5 minutes too late and the price jumped $3; not a lot of money more, but it was almost 25% (it's the principle of getting screwed I didn't like). It looks exactly like this exotek case, and there's two others by blurex and moko that are the same design too. Hopefully all will perform the same.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

bhayes444 said:


> Just ordered the poetic case from Amazon, although I was 5 minutes too late and the price jumped $3; not a lot of money more, but it was almost 25% (it's the principle of getting screwed I didn't like). It looks exactly like this exotek case, and there's two others by blurex and moko that are the same design too. Hopefully all will perform the same.


I'm sure they will 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

